# Can I learn to snowboard in my house?



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

I live in Texas and I only get a chance to snowboard once or twice a year at the most when I visit Colorado. So far I have only snowboarded twice. I stayed on the bunny slopes and all I did was work on balance and go down hills without falling. Still dont know how to stop very well but I can at least turn. My next snowboard trip wont be until December and I want to learn now so I can be better prepared before going. 

What tips do you guys have for learning at home? I want to be able to eventually catch air, ollie, air grabs like backside, frontside, 180s, boardslides etc. 

Would it be useful to actually buy a snowboard and practice moves at home? Watch youtube videos? What do you guys think?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Winston said:


> Would it be useful to actually buy a snowboard and practice moves at home? Watch youtube videos? What do you guys think?


Unfortunately there's only so much that videos and living room riding can do for you. To be honest with you if you can get out wakeboarding I think that'd be far better practice. Better yet if you can make it to somewhere that still has snow for a vacation and take some lessons while you're there.

One reason I gave up golf for a few years is because I can't afford to golf the 10+ times a year I'd need to at least start getting a little better. I don't want to discourage you but if you really want to get into snowboarding you'll have to do it 10 times a year or so, or probably wakeboarding would be the next closest thing to help practice.

If you can wakeboard you'll have the basics of keeping your edge up at all times, leaning back a bit when hitting bumps, bending your knees, etc. In fact learning to wakeboard, and then taking the keels off the board and trying again would really help show you how important it is to not spend much time flatbasing the board.

Good luck!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you have a yard with a decent sized hill? If so, you may be able to create a little park in your yard using astro turf or other material specifically made to simulate snow. There are some youtube videos of people with "backyard snowboard parks". 

Does texas have indoor "snow" facilities? You could also use a place like that to work on the basics.

Simply having a board at home and hopping around in your family room or on the grass likely won't help you make any progress.

Also, look into long boarding. It's different than snowboarding for sure, but I have to beleive that some of the skills and balance required translate pretty well. It would help a little. However, Texas probably doesn't have a ton of hills so long boarding my not be much fun :dunno:

Edit: I second the idea of wakeboarding if you have access to a boat. It's awesome, and does help a little with snowboarding. I wakeboarded for a few years before learning to snowboard and I think it definitely helped me learn quick without ever taking lessons.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Buy one of these and practice.






After giving lessons to multiple kids with ripstick experience, all were linking turns in less than an hour. It's rare to have this happen for kids of the same age with no caster board experience.


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Unfortunately there's only so much that videos and living room riding can do for you. To be honest with you if you can get out wakeboarding I think that'd be far better practice. Better yet if you can make it to somewhere that still has snow for a vacation and take some lessons while you're there.
> 
> One reason I gave up golf for a few years is because I can't afford to golf the 10+ times a year I'd need to at least start getting a little better. I don't want to discourage you but if you really want to get into snowboarding you'll have to do it 10 times a year or so, or probably wakeboarding would be the next closest thing to help practice.
> 
> ...


I might give wakeboarding a try. I skateboarded for 16 years but quit about 10 years ago. Honestly the first time I tried snowboarding I was quite cocky in thinking because i skateboarded for so many years, snowboarding would become second nature and an instructor would not be necessary. Ummm boy was I wrong, it was very different and difficult getting used to not being able to step off my board. I did eventually get the hang of it by the end of my trip. The second time I went, too much time had passed and I forgot most of what I learned on my own but it came back to me quickly and I did MUCH better than the first time. When I go again in December I will most definiely hire and instructor. Until then I'll just do what I can, which probably aint much.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Build a backyard jib. Thats my project for this summer.


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> Do you have a yard with a decent sized hill? If so, you may be able to create a little park in your yard using astro turf or other material specifically made to simulate snow. There are some youtube videos of people with "backyard snowboard parks".
> 
> Does texas have indoor "snow" facilities? You could also use a place like that to work on the basics.
> 
> ...


My yard is pretty flat. I googled info on indoor snow facilities in texas. Houston might be building one soon but so far that's all I've found. I will look in to wakeboarding though. Thanks!


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Get a freeboard man, i've tried my friend's out before and it's pretty tight.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

Get a Freebord or one of these Vewdo Balance Boards


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> That looks like FUN!!!
> 
> Only one problem for our Texas guy though....no hills.....:laugh:



Texas kinda sucks, all we have here is heat. 

We do have some hillcountry, there is some pretty nice hills that outside of Austin where I live. Defininitely no mountains though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Learn to powerslide on a skateboard. The closest thing the stopping and doing skidded turns.


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> All of thes ideas about long boards, rip sticks and free boards are great, but I have a much better idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me, if I could move I would. But my job is here and as much as I complain about Texas, I'm very at home here, been here my whole life and Austin isnt a bad place for home base while I take little trips else where. But if I could move anywhere it would definitely be to Colorado. I'm in love with the rockies and i'd could snowboard 5 months out of the year!


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Learn to powerslide on a skateboard. The closest thing the stopping and doing skidded turns.



I can definitely powerslide on a skateboard. I skated for 16 years. Mostly street (handrails, stairs, ledges and all that). Had to stop due to foot issues. 

I really think once I get an instructor to show me the basics it will come very natural to me. I've already learned some on my own with no help from anyone. 

Question: Do most ski resorts have one on one instructors? I know you can take a class to learn the basics but I'd like to hire a snowboard instructor to show me more than just basics. I wanna learn how to board slide, 180 ollie, air grabs and more. I know I need to learn to crawl before I walk but I only get to snowboard once, maybe twice a year so after I learn the basics I'd like to try to turn things up a notch.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That freeboard was crazy. zipin down a mountain, past traffic, through water, sliding all over.
*More stones than I have !!!!!*


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Winston said:


> I can definitely powerslide on a skateboard. I skated for 16 years. Mostly street (handrails, stairs, ledges and all that). Had to stop due to foot issues.
> 
> I really think once I get an instructor to show me the basics it will come very natural to me. I've already learned some on my own with no help from anyone.
> 
> Question: Do most ski resorts have one on one instructors? I know you can take a class to learn the basics but I'd like to hire a snowboard instructor to show me more than just basics. I wanna learn how to board slide, 180 ollie, air grabs and more. I know I need to learn to crawl before I walk but I only get to snowboard once, maybe twice a year so after I learn the basics I'd like to try to turn things up a notch.


Ya, it's just that it costs more. Powersliding is almost exaclty like stopping. Like more pressure on the toes/heels.


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, it's just that it costs more. Powersliding is almost exaclty like stopping. Like more pressure on the toes/heels.



I've only snowboarded twice so far but I was definitely a lot better at turning backside (toes) than I was frontside (heels). Every time I tried to turn frontside I'd end up doing snow angels on my back. Just need to work on balance more.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Winston said:


> I've only snowboarded twice so far but I was definitely a lot better at turning backside (toes) than I was frontside (heels). Every time I tried to turn frontside I'd end up doing snow angels on my back. Just need to work on balance more.


Sounds to me like you were trying to carve instead of slide through the turn. Tough to internet diagnose but Snowolfs vids will help.

I hate to say it but it really sucks that you can only ride a couple times a season! This sport is like crack, the more I do it the more I want it! :laugh:

Shit I just googled San Antonio to Vail and it's 1000 miles!!! Holy shit! Yeah that does suck. Maybe time to make good buddies with somebody who owns a jet!?! lol

Know any rich oil tycoons who take trips to Alberta? We gots the snowboarding up here 7 months of the year!


----------



## Winston (Mar 27, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Sounds to me like you were trying to carve instead of slide through the turn. Tough to internet diagnose but Snowolfs vids will help.
> 
> I hate to say it but it really sucks that you can only ride a couple times a season! This sport is like crack, the more I do it the more I want it! :laugh:
> 
> ...



Well I'm definitely gonna hire an instructor when I go again in December so we'll iron that out I'm sure. 

I had never even seen a mountain until I visited Colorado a few winters ago. I knew I'd love snowboarding cause it is similar to skateboarding (which I loved for so many years but had to quit). And yes, it REALLY SUCKS now that i've had a little taste of it and have to wait almost a year! At least I get to go to Colorado twice next season though (Dec and Feb). I knew a guy who who went on vacation to Colorado, tried snowboarding for the first time. He loved it so much he moved there the very next month and that's all he does now. So I feel your 'crack' metaphor is spot on.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is a cable wake park near Austin, hour away or so. Riding wake is not the same as snow, but at least a cable park you can get a feel for rails n kickers, rent a set up ect. Saves the whole having to buy a boat or make friends with someone that has one.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

i skateboard down hills.

kinda gave it up after i had to dive out of a cars way going fast enough to break my bearings.

people tend to expose bones doing that though.


----------

